# Wide Body Gallardo



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

Quite simply the best Lambo I've seen:


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knoxvegan)*

^^ agreed


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (noseheavy)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Black20th)*

I believe there are some pics of it at Essen but with decals all over it. I love the multi-lip wheels. So nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted-bora (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knoxvegan)*








oh my god


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (boosted-bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted-bora* »_







oh my god

+1


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (gti_r_done)*

nice nice could it get betttttttttter ?


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knoxvegan)*

soooo hot


----------



## 2litersofnothing (Dec 19, 2005)

party in my pants rawwwr
jp that bish is hawtness


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

...gimme the 430 on the lift instead


----------



## Dubdout (Jul 29, 2003)

Jizzzzzzz all over myself


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dubdout)*

sweet ride 


_Modified by Still Lost at 12:19 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## ginsta (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Still Lost)*

does anyone have a towel


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*






















My mouth is watering!!!!!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (oneaudivw)*















wow thats hot!


----------



## Matt49265 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Black20th)*

omg...truly amazing


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Matt49265)*








that has got to be one of the top three Lambos I've ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OCDVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCDVW* »_...gimme the 430 on the lift instead









i like the 430, but the lambo with the kit is just too awesome!!!


----------



## vDubbedGTI (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (navybean)*

yummy


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (vDubbedGTI)*

...gimme the 430 on the lift instead 
i agree, although not a fan of the spider
p.s., i own that same lambo in dark blue, need for speed most wanted all the way, sexy car


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

Thought Id come back for another impression...it's definitely hot (Moreso than a stock Gallardo) and sure to be fast, the 430 (coupe) is still a favorite tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joedigity (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

What kind of wheels are those? I really like the look of them. Cheers


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Joedigity)*

Sick, nice find dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2ovwlover (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (kobe82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobe82* »_nice nice could it get betttttttttter ?









If it were mine then that would be a lot better


----------



## tymms (Feb 16, 2006)

It seems this model is so popular that HAMANN started to offer a tunned version: 
http://www.topspeed.com/fast_c....html


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (tymms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tymms* »_ It seems this model is so popular that HAMANN started to offer a tunned version: 
http://www.topspeed.com/fast_c....html
And I thought it couldn't get any better.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Knox)*

my wet pants just got wetter


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (navybean)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

So where'd the body kit come from?


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo ([email protected])*

holy cow!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knox* »_Quite simply the best Lambo I've seen:

















JESUS...... Ineed to change my draws





























What kit is that and what size wheels anybody?????


----------



## TwoPntZero (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

speachless........ i hate being middle class








beautiful car tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 30th TA 0219 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (TwoPntZero)*

what? You don't think 50s new Gallardo is pimp?


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30th TA 0219* »_what? You don't think 50s new Gallardo is pimp?









Don't ruin such a good thread.


----------



## 1vr6driver (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

damn...nice VW. haha


----------



## DubC-Vdubs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*

That's a Murcielago.


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (DubC-Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubC-Vdubs* »_That's a Murcielago. 
I hope you're referring to 50's. Yes it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30th TA 0219* »_what? You don't think 50s new Gallardo is pimp?


























Now that is some BLING BLING!!!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

One of these days ill pick one up for the weekend.


----------



## 9 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*

pretty nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 9 at 9:41 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (noseheavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noseheavy* »_^^ agreed

x2. beautiful.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (kcn0113)*

oh oh oh I think I need a tissue, those cars are














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

and i need a napkin


----------



## kojack (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe.)*

bud,
I own two companies and I can't afford one....


----------



## R32power4thewin (Jun 30, 2006)

wow. that thing is sooooo sexy


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (R32power4thewin)*

**grabs dong**


----------



## Its a jetta17 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (gti_r_done)*

wow


----------



## devils3cups (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Its a jetta17)*

how much weight do you think that adds to the car







. Chrome isnt the lightest metal in the world. I hope he one day decides to race against a gallardo and gets his ass kicked bc he added lead weights to his car.


----------



## PBirde (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (devils3cups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devils3cups* »_how much weight do you think that adds to the car







. Chrome isnt the lightest metal in the world. I hope he one day decides to race against a gallardo and gets his ass kicked bc he added lead weights to his car. 
 agreed...i have to be honest the whole thing is kinda....ricey if you ask me


----------



## dopped (Jul 9, 2006)

nice


----------



## -Trouble- (Jul 31, 2006)

_Quote »_how much weight do you think that adds to the car . Chrome isnt the lightest metal in the world. I hope he one day decides to race against a gallardo and gets his ass kicked bc he added lead weights to his car.

should be polishing/electrolytic solution (only a few molecules thick) or just silver paint. shouldn't add much, if any, weight.


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (boosted-bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted-bora* »_







oh my god

x3


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (gti_r_done)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_r_done* »_
+1

+2


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

+3


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow...that thing is amazing...


----------



## veedubsport (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (jettajoe73)*

def not the nicest lambo i have seen.....i would take a diablo vt anyday over the gallardo's..........just glorified audi's in lambo clothing.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (navybean)*

thats a nice ****ing car!


----------



## torqswolf (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_JESUS...... Ineed to change my draws





























What kit is that and what size wheels anybody?????

+1


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*















That car makes me feel funny, like when we use to climb the ropes in gym class


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30th TA 0219* »_what? You don't think 50s new Gallardo is pimp?
























 chrome paint! i heard that like a $100,000.00 paint job


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

does anyone know where we can get a wallpaper of the hamann white and black car?


_Modified by navybean at 4:36 AM 11-20-2006_


----------



## vw89 (Mar 22, 2005)

guys i will trade my corrado and my golf for this car plus sum cash i got liek $200 in tha bank and sum ps2's and **** my sister has a couple laptops too can i get a whut whut


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

Soooo ****** Sick Dude!!! OMG







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stephensweetland (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (devils3cups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devils3cups* »_how much weight do you think that adds to the car







. Chrome isnt the lightest metal in the world. I hope he one day decides to race against a gallardo and gets his ass kicked bc he added lead weights to his car. 

well its either paint - so it weighs as much as paint does....
or its polished panels that are being lacquered, (which, incidentally, it cant be because the bumpers... are plastic) so itd be less.


_Modified by stephensweetland at 9:45 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (stephensweetland)*

Here are a couple more shots of it completed and out of the shop. Click them to enlarge. Enjoy.


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (devils3cups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devils3cups* »_how much weight do you think that adds to the car







. Chrome isnt the lightest metal in the world. I hope he one day decides to race against a gallardo and gets his ass kicked bc he added lead weights to his car. 


It's a paint job not chrome or polishing....


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

Damn, that thing is hot. Oh the things I would do to have a Lambo and be able to tune it as well.


----------



## GTIxKid (Aug 18, 2005)

this car sick!


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*


----------



## FastG60Turbo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (farfrumlusin)*

Being poor SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gli4me (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (devils3cups)*

who ever wrote how much weight that paint job adds cuz crome is heavy is the official dumbest person when it comes to cars ever and should have your driver's license taken away from you forever, If you ever meet a girl that gets too drunk and passes out and you somehow get lucky and end up with a kid they shouldn't even be aloud to drive. Just get out of here and never look at anything that has to do with a car. And by the way chrome is not heavy, and you can't paint a car chrome. And you were so sure that you put this







like the guy that owns a Gallardo is dumb. Oh I just looked and saw you (devils3cups) own a acura, I hope you get hit by a MACK Truck!!!!!!


----------



## HillFolkIdol (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

****ing amazing! Imagine rolling in that!..wtfffff I want it!!


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knox* »_Don't ruin such a good thread.









hahahahaahahahaha


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (S4ItaliaGt)*

will trade 1995 jetta glx for Gallardo


----------



## SN00PY V3.0 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (gli4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli4me* »_who ever wrote how much weight that paint job adds cuz crome is heavy is the official dumbest person when it comes to cars ever and should have your driver's license taken away from you forever, If you ever meet a girl that gets too drunk and passes out and you somehow get lucky and end up with a kid they shouldn't even be aloud to drive. Just get out of here and never look at anything that has to do with a car. And by the way chrome is not heavy, and you can't paint a car chrome. And you were so sure that you put this







like the guy that owns a Gallardo is dumb. Oh I just looked and saw you (devils3cups) own a acura, I hope you get hit by a MACK Truck!!!!!!

Now you look dumb...Chrome does add a bit of weight, you can paint a car chrome or anything chrome for that matter and that isnt a Gallardo...


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

thats a murcielago you posted there my friend, ps that widebody gallardo is rowty


----------



## vwbro (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Black20th)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Reaxion (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

Looks similar to the new Gallardo "Superleggera". Still cool none the less.


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

holy f.........


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (f1dna)*

He took the Idea from Renn Tech (Benz tuner here in FL, that does not void warranty because of his close ties with AMG) one of the first to do that paint job. I saw it myself in person at Hot Import nights. It had something to do with silver and they had to do it twice because impurities got in the air during painting (dust, etc.) spoke to the Renn Tech owner at the show the SL job costed $100,000 to paint. (I could not believe it a paint job as much as the car?!)
Here's a quick google pic. .


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Golf_FL)*

Nice Gallardo...
I am more into Ferraris though.


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (CLASSICK DUBS)*

Very very nice. What a car ! 
The tuner is really good. Moreover the body kit is just amazing.


----------



## Eyedea2k10 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Eyedea2k10)*

Eh, IMHO, I think the "crome" Murcielago looks absolutely retarded. If that paint job really costed him $100k, then he SHOULD'VE just bought a nice S8 or something.


----------



## Ubergolf2003 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (jukesandz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jukesandz* »_Eh, IMHO, I think the "crome" Murcielago looks absolutely retarded. If that paint job really costed him $100k, then he SHOULD'VE just bought a nice S8 or something.

I don't think he would have a problem buying a few of those and painting them to match.....


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

nice kit!!
awesome!!!
lam rulz!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ferrari


----------



## UTRIED (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (raul)*

its an IMSA bodykit if im corect guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## downsouthvdub (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (noseheavy)*

yikes...thats insanely sick...


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_
JESUS...... Ineed to change my draws





























What kit is that and what size wheels anybody?????

That is the IMSA Gallardo. It was covered in Modified Luxury & Exotics several months back

hear it roar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3HiHkD85Co
read all about it:
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...-imsa/


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (bigwil)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (1vr6driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1vr6driver* »_damn...nice VW. haha








Awesome.
Very cool car, though.


----------



## factoryfast (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*








rool:


----------



## tackyfingaz (Apr 23, 2007)

ballin


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (tackyfingaz)*

Can't believe this is still going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

In 1 word. PERFECT.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (0302)*


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrome Belongs on Exhaust Systems, and Rims, Thaz IT


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dubdout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubdout* »_Jizzzzzzz all over myself









Yeah...Screw the best Lambo Iv'e seen....might be the best car Iv'e seen.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (gli4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli4me* »_who ever wrote how much weight that paint job adds cuz crome is heavy is the official dumbest person when it comes to cars ever and should have your driver's license taken away from you forever, If you ever meet a girl that gets too drunk and passes out and you somehow get lucky and end up with a kid they shouldn't even be aloud to drive. Just get out of here and never look at anything that has to do with a car. And by the way chrome is not heavy, and you can't paint a car chrome. And you were so sure that you put this







like the guy that owns a Gallardo is dumb. Oh I just looked and saw you (devils3cups) own a acura, I hope you get hit by a MACK Truck!!!!!!

The word is "allowed". Why so angreh?


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

I think MTM might have started the chrome paint scheme, not 100% sure on this. MTM and RennTech might have done it really close to each other. It's hard to say since MTM is a european company and not usually always heard about in the states.


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (30th TA 0219)*

thats not a gallardo thats a murci and that widebody gallardo is done by imsa


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*








love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whokitkat (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

holy shiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dam I gotta get one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (bigwil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigwil* »_
That is the IMSA Gallardo. It was covered in Modified Luxury & Exotics several months back

hear it roar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3HiHkD85Co
read all about it:
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...-imsa/


Ha... I bought that issue just see what wide body kit that was, thanks for the info and the vid on that beast roaring Damn... that beast sounds Siiiick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

all i saw was "Wide body Gallardo" and i was like..








and man that thing is friggin sik!







wish i could afford to rent it for even one day!


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (TaylorMadeAutos)*

Wow, that car looks ridiculous.








And in response to the pic of 50 Cent's Lambo on the first page, 50 Cent is a piece of shat. Chrome paint? Are you serious? It's terrible what some people do to such nice cars.


----------



## blu32zzz (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

*[email protected]%'n rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado782 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

Its the IMSA GTV Kit. It avail through ZR Auto in Calgary, AB, Canada. The demo model at the shop has it listed at $399,995.00. IMSA also made a similar kit for the LP640. More info at *http://www.imsa-tuning.de/*


----------



## Viper 10 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Knox)*

From what I understand this kit is made out of wet laid fiberglass. It is purely cosmetic and my question to all of you is why spend $200k on a car and slap on fiberglass kits like this... like a toyota Supra. The kit probably compromises chassis stiffness and might even be heavier than the aluminum body panels.
Car Graphic makes a wet laid CF body kit for G's that is a little bit lighter than the OE panels.
To make this kit worth anything, you need to have it done in prepreg CF. This will lighten the weight of the car and increase stiffness. Bling is BS and is for posers.
JMO.
Brad


_Modified by Viper 10 at 4:41 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wide Body Gallardo (Viper 10)*

if it's made by fiberglass then it's worth the price tag


----------

